# SUMO'S or timbrens



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

sumo or timbrens for a 2000 f-250 super duty 7.3 l diesel front set. western 8ft pro plus


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

wondering the same thing. I was looking at airlift air bags though.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I would recomend the TIMBRENS. They won't affect the ride when the plow is off, and I believe they are less expensive.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you already have snow plow prep springs?


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

No plow prep springs. Everything stock, but I have leaf springs and I believe they are stronger than coils. My truck only drops 1" with the 8ft pro plus. I just wanted extra support for when plowing and traveling. I ordered the sumo's already. below is an article I found:
The SuperSprings Sumo Springs are the first of their kind, an airless airbag suspension system. This state of the art suspension system is made out of a microcellular foam material that creates a leak proof system. The SuperSprings Sumo Springs are ideal for trucks that carry a lot of loads including campers and trailers as well as trucks with front end snow plows. These springs are manufactured using a multi-stage hot casting process, which gives the sumo springs its unique foam. The SuperSprings Sumo Springs are compressible up to 70% and extendable up to 30% of its unloaded height will 100% memory rebound. The closed cell foam will not rupture and can be punctured without hurting performance. It offers a highly progressive load engagement, ensuring a smooth and more comfortable ride than the competition offers. They are shipped fully assembled in the box, and once installed are maintenance free. If you are looking to add extra support to your truck for all the heavy loads you haul, the SuperSpring Sumo Springs offer that and more. Made by SuperSprings. 

I was told these springs are made in PA.


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

I already ordered sumo's. We"ll see how they work out. I'll post my findings after I use for a while. I picked up a set for front of my F-250 (part#SPRSSF-103) for $152 shipped! I believe this is cheaper than timbrens.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I would get snow plow prep springs before anything else.


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

what does plow prep pkg include?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

allie11;1240581 said:


> what does plow prep pkg include?


On a Ford? Depends on the engine. For a gas engine, it included heavier front springs that brought the FGAWR up to 5200 in 99-04, as well as a same amperage better output alternator.


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I guess I do have the kit then. My front FGAWR is 5200 but I have the 7.3 diesel whch is heavier than the gas.


----------

